# Sona Masoori rice



## wyandotte (May 24, 2011)

I found a 20-lb bag of the above Indian rice at a south Asian store. Does anyone here know about it? The grains are the tiniest I have ever seen in a rice.

This is truly the nicest, tastiest, most satisfying rice I've ever eaten. FWIW. I saw mention of it on a website devoted to the genuine, traditional Ayurvedic practice, not the N. Americanized version. The man there says that* Basmati is overrated and sona masoori is the real thing instead,* according to "true" ayurveda. Just passing it along. I don't ever want to go back to any other type of white rice. By the way, I hear that sona masoori is also available in an unrefined (brown) version. However, brown rice requires special treatment to deal with the antinutrients in it.


----------



## chef brah (Oct 10, 2016)

i am of indian origin.

sona masoori rice is southern india rice which is shorter grain and low in starch, easier to cook...in commercial indian cuisine, they are considered inferior rice but also slightly healthier, lighter option as they are low in starch and less polished. 

you will see them a lot in state of andhra pradesh usually served with fish curries and food served on banana leaf...south indians also eat rice with hands as opposed to north indians so shorter grain is preferred as they make ball of the rice with hands before ingesting.

you wont see typical indian chicken biryani or rice pulao ever cooked with sona masoori rice as they are not rich long grain rice with beautiful fragrance & texture of basmati.

basmati will always be basmati and king of rice in india.

let me know what you are trying to pair it with and i can suggest other varieties also.


----------



## wyandotte (May 24, 2011)

Hi, Chef Brah. Tks so much for all your information. Basmati may be King of Rice but I just love Sona Masoori. I guess it's a case of "to each his own".

I like to bake rice in a casserole. Something not too complicated and not containing any meat. That's my favourite way to eat rice.

Thanks! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------

